# Out Now: Fluid Brass - Cinematic Brass Shorts (Audio Imperia & Performance Samples)



## audioimperia (May 20, 2022)

*AUDIO IMPERIA & PERFORMANCE SAMPLES: FLUID BRASS*

With Fluid Brass, the coalescence of Audio Imperia and Performance Samples’ collaborative efforts takes yet another step towards creating better tools for composers and producers worldwide.

Fluid Brass brings together the repetition sampling concepts of the Fluid Shorts line by Performance Samples in a dedicated tool that is built into Audio Imperia's powerful Pyramid engine for fluent and rapid repeated patterns on brass. With 2 players per section (except for 1 Tuba player), the library can be used for both lead lines and chordal work, and its expanded range of 6 dynamics, 6 repetition speeds, and up to 10 round robins (triggered via simply playing faster) closes the technical gaps to create a seamless performance.

All samples within Fluid Brass are sourced from real repetition performances, for enhancing the cohesive energy of your lines. We’ve also recorded the samples at different speeds (six in total), with the faster speeds automatically triggered based on your playing speed, to accommodate faster phrases – leading to more fluent and realistic performances because you are triggering samples that are actually pulled from faster performances.

Watch our walkthrough video HERE.

*PRICING: *$79 INTRO PRICING ($99 regular): The intro pricing offer goes through June 19th. 

2x Trumpets, 2 Horns, 2x Tenor Trombones, 2x Bass Trombones, 1x Tuba.
5 mic positions: Close, Section, A/B, Wide, Ambient.
6 dynamic layers and up to 10 round robins.
Faster speeds automatically triggered based on your playing speed.
Approximately 26 GB installed (NCW format).
Made for the free Kontakt Player.
*BUY NOW*

**


----------



## mybadmemory (May 20, 2022)

Wonderful musical demos!


----------



## Drumdude2112 (May 20, 2022)

Wow 🤩, didn’t see this comin’ RAD 👍🏻


----------



## muziksculp (May 20, 2022)

@audioimperia ,

Sounds great ! Congrats. 

Oh... So is this library's release the reason you have been delaying the release of your Chamber Strings library that was developed with Jasper B.'s contribution ? Any ETA about your upcoming Chamber Strings library would be very exciting.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 20, 2022)

Even @muziksculp’s congratulations are really just trojan horse posts for inquiries about new new things. It truly has become an art form.


----------



## Markrs (May 20, 2022)

I had the same thought, it was like "a congratulation on the release... so when are you releasing your next library" 😂


----------



## Zanshin (May 20, 2022)

*Haught damn!!*


----------



## Scottyb (May 20, 2022)

Intrigued!!!


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 20, 2022)

I watched Guy Michelmore making action film music this evening. This library would be perfect. Small enough for detail and impact, and very fast moving!


----------



## Andreyfw (May 20, 2022)

Demo tracks are awesome!!


----------



## doctoremmet (May 20, 2022)

@Andreyfw @mybadmemory I concur

Congratulations @audioimperia


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (May 20, 2022)

It's crazy to think that no other developers have produced a library like this, I feel like short brass articulations are the weakest link in most orchestral brass libraries. And the fact that it's a Performance Samples/Audio Imperia collaboration is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## Ricgus3 (May 20, 2022)

Wow you've done it again @audioimperia, leading the industry forward! Sounds so good! Also those Musical Example 3 is juicy! <3


----------



## paulmatthew (May 20, 2022)

Congrats on the new release!


----------



## chrisav (May 20, 2022)

This sounds absolutely stellar, wow


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (May 20, 2022)

NathanTiemeyer said:


> It's crazy to think that no other developers have produced a library like this, I feel like short brass articulations are the weakest link in most orchestral brass libraries. And the fact that it's a Performance Samples/Audio Imperia collaboration is just the icing on the cake.


Technically there have but as this is a commercial thread, we shall not focus on them. Though I do wonder how these fare compared to those for say…ADVENTURE or TRAILER style lines…


----------



## AEF (May 20, 2022)

Amazing sound.


----------



## paularthur (May 20, 2022)

Those Trumpets sound amazing... Still listening...


----------



## FrozenIcicle (May 20, 2022)

Welldone, the pricepoint and quality is pin point. Will be buying


----------



## Wunderhorn (May 20, 2022)

NathanTiemeyer said:


> It's crazy to think that no other developers have produced a library like this, I feel like short brass articulations are the weakest link in most orchestral brass libraries. And the fact that it's a Performance Samples/Audio Imperia collaboration is just the icing on the cake.


Don't you know the Ostinato Brass libs by 8Dio?
In fact, now I'd like to see a shootout between the two.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (May 20, 2022)

NathanTiemeyer said:


> It's crazy to think that no other developers have produced a library like this, I feel like short brass articulations are the weakest link in most orchestral brass libraries. And the fact that it's a Performance Samples/Audio Imperia collaboration is just the icing on the cake.


Musical Sampling did a good job with Adventure Brass i thought. It also has sustains etc. But in a smaller scoring stage...


----------



## Henu (May 21, 2022)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> But in a smaller scoring stage...


Which is exactly why it sounds even more claustrophobic than CSB at worst IMO. I'd love to use Adventure Brass more in general, but it's sound is too much like "someone's fully carpeted living room" for my needs- especially the horns.


----------



## Niv Schrieber (May 21, 2022)

It sounds so good and I hope audio imperia and jasper will continue to record libraries in this hall. Everything from strings to brass sounds so good to me there, sounds just right! This collaboration really is made in heaven 😍


----------



## Andreyfw (May 21, 2022)

Niv Schrieber said:


> It sounds so good and I hope audio imperia and jasper will continue to record libraries in this hall. Everything from strings to brass sounds so good to me there, sounds just right! This collaboration really is made in heaven 😍


Absolutely! Hall is perfect!


----------



## Niv Schrieber (May 21, 2022)

Andreyfw said:


> Absolutely! Hall is perfect!


It is!! Would love to have a full brass library with legatos and everything recorded there, unfortunately pacific brass will be 2 players from each section and no legatos. Hope one day Jasper and AI will do that. I also have Caspian that was recorded there, but I need those legatos especially in the horns 😜


----------



## davidson (May 21, 2022)

It's probably already been mentioned, but is this recorded in the same space as PS fluid shorts?


----------



## Niv Schrieber (May 21, 2022)

davidson said:


> It's probably already been mentioned, but is this recorded in the same space as PS fluid shorts?


Yes. Same space as fluid shorts 1 and 2, Caspian, con moto series, and the upcoming pacific series.


----------



## Nicola74 (May 21, 2022)

...then I think It will be great with Caspian, Pacific Strings...


----------



## AudioLoco (May 21, 2022)

Imp - re - ssive!


----------



## Drumdude2112 (May 21, 2022)

I’ve been on a Sample Library diet this year for sure (and its been wonderful on my wallet and forces me to actually LEARN the tools i already HAVE , what a novel idea lol ) BUT , damn !!…this is useful and beyond.will definitely fill a void in my palette .Priced great too..Going off my ‘diet’ to purchase lol.


----------



## PedroPH (May 21, 2022)

Sounds great. I like the woodwind runs in the demos too.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (May 21, 2022)

This sounds phenomenal. $79 is a great deal for what you get here:

* 5-6 dynamic layers except for the low instruments, 4 for bass trombones and 3 for tubas
* 6 recorded speeds for all except tuba with 5
* 8 round robins for nearly everything, 10 for the fastest speed recordings for all instruments, with only the tuba's slowest speed dropping down to 6


----------



## StefanoM (May 21, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> *AUDIO IMPERIA & PERFORMANCE SAMPLES: FLUID BRASS*
> 
> With Fluid Brass, the coalescence of Audio Imperia and Performance Samples’ collaborative efforts takes yet another step towards creating better tools for composers and producers worldwide.
> 
> ...



Just Amazing!

I love this collaboration Guys! It is an amazing Combo!


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (May 21, 2022)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> Musical Sampling did a good job with Adventure Brass i thought. It also has sustains etc. But in a smaller scoring stage...


Good point, I love adventure brass! But unfortunately I haven't used it in ages due to the small scoring stage it was recorded at. It's a shame because I love the playability!


----------



## jamwerks (May 21, 2022)

Sounds great. Two players is the perfect size, the most "edgey" !!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 21, 2022)

_Great_ idea for a product.

Seems like the note lengths are decided automatically based on the timing of the playing, which is super useful.

But I wonder, is there an option to manually chose which note lengths? Sometimes I like being able to auditioning different options.


----------



## Henu (May 21, 2022)

NathanTiemeyer said:


> Good point, I love adventure brass! But unfortunately I haven't used it in ages due to the small scoring stage it was recorded at. It's a shame because I love the playability!


Ironically enough, I just had to chime in again to mention that I just finished a demo for a client an hour ago where all the brass was AB. :D After all, that playability is such a bliss for quick demoing that I keep it in my sketch template even though I don't like the sound at all, haha!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (May 21, 2022)

Perhaps it’s worth mentioning this thread is in the commercial section; it is paid for by Audio Imperia. So talk about competitors’ products belong elsewhere.


----------



## Henu (May 22, 2022)

Ah, very good point- sorry about that.


----------



## Niv Schrieber (May 24, 2022)

@audioimperia Now that fluid brass is out, may we have a little bit of info or hint as to when the teased strings library recorded at the same hall is out? 😜


----------



## audioimperia (May 24, 2022)

Niv Schrieber said:


> @audioimperia Now that fluid brass is out, may we have a little bit of info or hint as to when the teased strings library recorded at the same hall is out? 😜


Summer time  We just did a couple more days of sessions to add some more content


----------



## Mike Fox (May 24, 2022)

Congrats on the new release! Sounds excellent!


----------



## clonewar (May 24, 2022)

Looks great! 

Do the patches have a 'Repeat' key to help play fast repetitions with two hands?


----------



## midiman (Jun 13, 2022)

Synergy between Audio Imperia and Performance Samples. Keep this colaboration going.


----------

